# Secon batch of skeeter pee



## Mikael (May 23, 2011)

Going MUCH better and faster than the first...i guess its true, you learn from mistakes...that first batch took almost a month to ferment, lol, i just racked it last week and reracked it again yesterday cause it wasnt clearing, i redid the sparkiloid stuff and now its finally styarting to clear, its amazing...but now for this second batch WHOAHHHH..its a BEAST!!! im doing the lemon/lime/cranberry one ala steves recipe..and it is AMNAZING. starting sg was 1.078 when i pitched the yeast on 5/20 it is now 5/23 and its down to 1.058 with the lemon and lime juice already in it and it is stiiiill going strong and the smell is like heaven...im so excited about this batch, this HOPEFULLY will be ready for 4th of july!!!! CHEERS!!


Mikael


----------



## davewaz (May 23, 2011)

Glad your learning, seems that each batch of mine gets a bit better than the one before. I've started to take some notes so I can look back and see what works and what doesn't. Anyways good luck


----------



## Mikael (May 24, 2011)

YES!!! i been comparing my notes between the 2 batches and WOW!! what a difference!!!!! CHEERS!!!!!


mikael


----------



## ffemt128 (May 24, 2011)

Mikael said:


> Going MUCH better and faster than the first...i guess its true, you learn from mistakes...that first batch took almost a month to ferment, lol, i just racked it last week and reracked it again yesterday cause it wasnt clearing, i redid the sparkiloid stuff and now its finally styarting to clear, its amazing...but now for this second batch WHOAHHHH..its a BEAST!!! im doing the lemon/lime/cranberry one ala steves recipe..and it is AMNAZING. starting sg was 1.078 when i pitched the yeast on 5/20 it is now 5/23 and its down to 1.058 with the lemon and lime juice already in it and it is stiiiill going strong and the smell is like heaven...im so excited about this batch, this HOPEFULLY will be ready for 4th of july!!!! CHEERS!!
> 
> 
> Mikael




Judging from where your SG is now, you should be darn close to being ready for the 4th of July. I'm hoping for the same. I have others now so no big deal if not.


----------



## Mikael (May 24, 2011)

ffemt128 said:


> Judging from where your SG is now, you should be darn close to being ready for the 4th of July. I'm hoping for the same. I have others now so no big deal if not.







heres my sg reading as thus in my notepad..its amazing...

updated 5/31

5/20 - 5:00 p.m. 1.078 pitched yeast starter
5/23 - 12:56 p.m. 1.062 *added all the lime juice at this time*
5/23 - 5:39 p.m. 1.058
5/23 - 10:52 p.m. 1.056
5/24 - 8:26 a.m. 1.048
5/26 - 1:12 p.m. 1.044
5/28 - 11:25 a.m. 1.040
5/28 - 11:32 p.m. 1.038
5/29 - 8:36 p.m. 1.034
5/30 - 10:35 a.m. 1.030
5/30 - 10:44 p.m. 1.028
5/31 - 4:11 p.m. 1.024


methinks ill keep logging it on here...this one is going so fantastically, i cant believe it...,.and the temp is 70 degrees i do all my sg readings in a tube, no signs of the yeast weakening or slowing down like in my first batch when i had to resuscitate it a few times..so yeah, you might be right..I'm REALLY hoping for this to be ready for the 4th!!! CHEERS!!!


looking and turning out just fine! no off smells or anything, this puppy keeps on chuggging along!!!!




Mikael


----------



## rhythmsteve (May 24, 2011)

Just pitched my yeast slurry for my first batch of SP. I'm just doing a regular lemon this time to get the basics down. SG was @ 1.070 so I figured that was a good time to throw in my slurry. I used the slurry from my honey/dandelion, and a little bit from my Blueberry/Pom just to add a little extra taste. Any ideas on how long this will take to ferment, and any other things that I should look out for?


----------



## Mikael (May 24, 2011)

should be anywhere from a couple hours to overnight perhaps.


----------



## djl7780 (May 24, 2011)

rhythmsteve said:


> Just pitched my yeast slurry for my first batch of SP. I'm just doing a regular lemon this time to get the basics down. SG was @ 1.070 so I figured that was a good time to throw in my slurry. I used the slurry from my honey/dandelion, and a little bit from my Blueberry/Pom just to add a little extra taste. Any ideas on how long this will take to ferment, and any other things that I should look out for?



I am doing my first batch of Pee right now, and pitched my slurry from a blackberry at 1am 5/21 right before bed and when I woke up at 8am it was foaming and hissing like crazy!::


----------



## Minnesotamaker (May 24, 2011)

You'll be amazed at how fast this stuff can disappear at a hot summer holiday picnic or BBQ. You might want to get another batch going so you have something to drink on July 5th and beyond.


----------

